# Population density



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I have been scouting a ton, and will be hitting the boat docks hard this year. I have several areas I am considering. I am wanting to of course get a way from people as best as I can for the opener. Wondering about which places get hit the hardest. Pintail flats non airboats, willard spur, or bear river east side?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

All bets are off on the opener as far as crowd goes. The spur is up this yr so that place will most likely have boats all over it. Especially if a Jon boat can get out there then those along with fan boats will be running. The clubs will be at it as well. Busy place. The flats and brbr will have folks all over. It may be luck or no luck if you go to an area and your by yourself or boxed in. I skip opening morning on public ground for that reason.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, everything everywhere will be packed for the first 3 weekends in October. Then it kind of settles down. Don't have high expectations of having an actual hunt on the opener on public land.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

with two openers this year you can plan on having the first one much crowd er then years past. you will never be away from them on the opening day.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

All of those areas will get hammered this year due to high water. 
They are only good when water is low and that keeps others out. 
To get away this year find a river spot or high lake that is holding ducks.


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

The worst is when you make it to your spot two hours before shooting and sit there absolutely alone for 1hr 45 mins then some jack @$$ plows in minutes before shooting and wonders why your giving him the one finger wave!


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Shadow Man said:


> The worst is when you make it to your spot two hours before shooting and sit there absolutely alone for 1hr 45 mins then some jack @$$ plows in minutes before shooting and wonders why your giving him the one finger wave!


if you show up an hour and 45 minutes before shooting time opening morning, there is a 100% chance you are getting the finger from at least 2 other groups of guys who have been there since 5 pm the afternoon before reserving a spot.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I think I was to my spot at 2 am last year. I threw out my dekes popped up one side of my blind and clamped my stern light to it and left it on. I made it pretty obvious this was my spot and I didn't have anyone set up too close to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

2 am 
WTF
No thanks I'm going elk hunting instead.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hoopermat said:


> 2 am
> WTF
> No thanks I'm going elk hunting instead.


It was surprisingly comfortable sleeping in the boat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Shadow Man said:


> The worst is when you make it to your spot two hours before shooting and sit there absolutely alone for 1hr 45 mins then some jack @$$ plows in minutes before shooting and wonders why your giving him the one finger wave!


Every freaken year. Had one set up 50 feet away one year. Then of course I got a few choice words thrown at me when I asked if they could move a little ways away. I have no problem if someone were to ask if they could hunt with me, but not just set up right next to me. It is so easy to sleep in the boat. Thats my plan this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Luhk said:


> Every freaken year. Had one set up 50 feet away one year. Then of course I got a few choice words thrown at me when I asked if they could move a little ways away. I have no problem if someone were to ask if they could hunt with me, but not just set up right next to me. It is so easy to sleep in the boat. Thats my plan this year.


and you will still have that happen. this year might be even worst with having two openers.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

dkhntrdstn said:


> and you will still have that happen. this year might be even worst with having two openers.


Dustin I highly doubt you will have a noticeable amount of people from southern Utah to crowd the northern part on opening day more than it already is. You might see some people from down south, but not enough to notice. So calm down. No one will shoot your ducks and you won't have anyone crowd you more than normal. I've seen you say something about people from the south causing crowding on several things the last couple weeks. It's not a big deal


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Luhk said:


> I have been scouting a ton, and will be hitting the boat docks hard this year. I have several areas I am considering. I am wanting to of course get a way from people as best as I can for the opener. Wondering about which places get hit the hardest. Pintail flats non airboats, willard spur, or bear river east side?


 Go check out Blue lake. You will only see a handful guys on the opener. Park at the main lake were all the scuba divers are and start walking east. Follow the flow east past the cement head gate another 2 miles. Take a fly swatter. Horse flies are a bitch early season. Never mind the warning bombing range signs. Those are keep the riff raff out. Lay on the islands with short salt grass. The further east you go the more ducks will work you. I have shot geese out there. When a missile fly's over with a jet trailing it - Get the he!! out of there. I've never been back.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I used to never miss opening morning. I would leave the house at 4 AM and head up to Corrine, get to public shooting grounds around 5:30 and walk out. I would spend the next 6 hours waiting for the noon opener to start. Yep that's right 12:00! You flatbrimmers have no idea what that was like being tortured by waves of ducks and geese and not being able to pull the trigger because it wasn't noon. 

I have been on a few 7:30 openers and a few 30 minute before daylight openers, but anymore I just sit the morning shoot out and do the afternoon hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tall Tines said:


> Dustin I highly doubt you will have a noticeable amount of people from southern Utah to crowd the northern part on opening day more than it already is. You might see some people from down south, but not enough to notice. So calm down. No one will shoot your ducks and you won't have anyone crowd you more than normal. I've seen you say something about people from the south causing crowding on several things the last couple weeks. It's not a big deal


you might be right. but who knows and this year this the elk hunts starts the same day that will help. btw the last 6 years or longer i have had no body by me and shooting my ducks on opening day. i have had ponds all by my self and ducks back peddling in the decoys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Go check out Blue lake. You will only see a handful guys on the opener. Park at the main lake were all the scuba divers are and start walking east. Follow the flow east past the cement head gate another 2 miles. Take a fly swatter. Horse flies are a bitch early season. Never mind the warning bombing range signs. Those are keep the riff raff out. Lay on the islands with short salt grass. The further east you go the more ducks will work you. I have shot geese out there. When a missile fly's over with a jet trailing it - Get the he!! out of there. I've never been back.


this year you cant hunt blue lake it in the southern opener now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I used to never miss opening morning. I would leave the house at 4 AM and head up to Corrine, get to public shooting grounds around 5:30 and walk out. I would spend the next 6 hours waiting for the noon opener to start. Yep that's right 12:00! You flatbrimmers have no idea what that was like being tortured by waves of ducks and geese and not being able to pull the trigger because it wasn't noon.
> 
> I have been on a few 7:30 openers and a few 30 minute before daylight openers, but anymore I just sit the morning shoot out and do the afternoon hunt.


Dang i hated those days having to wait tell noon. even the 8 clock one sucked.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

quackaddict35 said:


> I think I was to my spot at 2 am last year. I threw out my dekes popped up one side of my blind and clamped my stern light to it and left it on. I made it pretty obvious this was my spot and I didn't have anyone set up too close to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in my spot at 2:30. Tried to sleep in the blind. No luck. I wont be doing that again. But now with a boat it would be a ton easier.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Luhk said:


> I was in my spot at 2:30. Tried to sleep in the blind. No luck. I wont be doing that again. But now with a boat it would be a ton easier.


Chances are you will still have guys roll up on you 10 minutes before shooting time starts. A boat doesn't guarantee you a spot all to yourself. It definitely makes a long night easier though.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

dkhntrdstn said:


> you might be right. but who knows and this year this the elk hunts starts the same day that will help. btw the last 6 years or longer i have had no body by me and shooting my ducks on opening day. i have had ponds all by my self and ducks back peddling in the decoys.


I am thankful for that. It seems to only knock off dike warriors though, but those are the ones I am not too fond of. Nothing about not wanting to set up or anything, they just tend to be the ones who say. Hey they have a nice set up. Lets be sure to set up right into the flight path.


----------

